# MY EYES ARE BIGGER THAN MY PIT!



## LarryWolfe (Jun 9, 2005)

Just squeezed close to 45lbs of butts onto my WSM.  These are for the Saturday graduation party.  I'm planning on pulling them when they finish sometime tomorrow night and then reheating for Saturday.  I'm using water in the pan vs. the usual sand and I loaded the charcoal ring with as much charcoal as I could get in it without it overflowing with about 8 good size hunks of hickory.  We are getting ready to have a heck of a thunderstorm, I have the umbrella up and the ET-73's in Zip Loc bags.  I started off with about 15 lit briquettes due to the mass of meat to help get the pit temps up a bit quicker.  I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## Finney (Jun 9, 2005)

You go Q-brother man.  Going to be some mighty luck people at your place Saturday.
I wish I was one of them.  :-(


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 9, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> You go Q-brother man.  Going to be some mighty luck people at your place Saturday.
> I wish I was one of them.  :-(



Well when Cappy and the Rev show up at your house, hop into a vehicle and get your sorry asses up here!!!  Free food, beer and you get to see me!  What else could you ask for??????


----------



## Finney (Jun 9, 2005)

If they would let me sleep all the way up there and then back down... It just might work. 8-[


----------



## YardBurner (Jun 9, 2005)

Just the possiblilty of actually seeing you would keep most of us away.  I know seeing me would do the same.  

Have good weather!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 9, 2005)

YardBurner said:
			
		

> Just the possiblilty of actually seeing you would keep most of us away.  I know seeing me would do the same.
> 
> Have good weather!



 :-(  :eep:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah dude, do you have any idea how ugly you are?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 9, 2005)

Full load huh Larry? I've done 6 shoulders but they seem easier to squeeze on. I set them up like a tee pee with the bone end sticking up! Enjoy the meal Saturday.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 9, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah dude, do you have any idea how ugly you are?



Yes, my wife tells me all the time!




			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Full load huh Larry? I've done 6 shoulders but they seem easier to squeeze on. I set them up like a tee pee with the bone end sticking up! Enjoy the meal Saturday.



Yeah I think it will take until Saturday to finish them!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 9, 2005)

Mine took 24 hours


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 9, 2005)

That's a lot of pork...good luck, buddy!! =D>


----------



## whitepine (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks like a tight squeeze


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 9, 2005)

I thought those ET-73's were waterproof.


----------



## Finney (Jun 10, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> I thought those ET-73's were waterproof.


Supposed to be, but you can never be to safe.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 10, 2005)

Larry,

That's one large load o' pork !!!!!! Betch they come out great.  =D> 

But the way, the ET's are not waterproof, I have first hand experience. Maybe water reststant.  Keep em bagged.

Al


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 10, 2005)

Well I am going on about the 11th of the cook so far and it has been pretty uneventful so far.  Except for the torrential downpours we had for most of the night. Woke up around 2am, added some water and tapped the legs to get the ash to fall through.  Temps have held very stable all night, meat temps at 163*.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 10, 2005)

looking good..very interested in hearing any differences you find with that much meat in there.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jun 10, 2005)

Looking good, Larry. The meat, not you. The more I think about it the more I'm convinced that hanging around you, Finney and Capt I'll come off looking like the really good looking guy in the bunch. LOL. Course, that ain't saying much. Give us pics of the final product.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 10, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> That's a big job for that bullet, but it looks like it'a handling it well.  May it keep going smoothly!
> 
> 
> TL



I love a challenge!!!  I think I am going to have a very extended plateau!!  Temps have been at 163 for 3 hours now!!!  Sweet!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 10, 2005)

About 15 hours into the cook, I just spritzed with a bit of AJ, to get rid of a bit of ash off the meat.  Meat temp finally is starting to rise, up to 166*.


----------



## YardBurner (Jun 10, 2005)

That sure is a peck of piggie.

Lookin' good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 10, 2005)

ya know those meat temps will climb quicker if you QUIT TAKING THE TOP OFF!   You need one of the grill cam's that Raichlen has.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 10, 2005)

Hooooeeee Dat am good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey Larry, are you switching top ones with the bottom ones at all?


----------



## Finney (Jun 10, 2005)

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> I'm convinced that hanging around you, Finney and Capt I'll come off looking like the really good looking guy in the bunch.


I wouldn't bet the family business on it Jr.  I am _extremely_ good looking.  lol   

Make sure you post more pictures Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 10, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ya know those meat temps will climb quicker if you QUIT TAKING THE TOP OFF!   You need one of the grill cam's that Raichlen has.



If I didn't take the pics then you'd be bitching bout that too!  :-(



			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, are you switching top ones with the bottom ones at all?



No, I'm not swiching them.  They are cooking basically at the same speed, except for the very big one it's still sitting at 168.  All the others are at 183 now, I'll pull them at 190, double wrap in AF and put in a cooler and let the big boy finish!





			
				TexLaw said:
			
		

> Those are looking good, Larry.  They're actually coming along faster than I would've guessed.  With all that meat, I bet there is enough humidity in that pit to really make those babies succulent.  Nice cook!
> TL



Tex they are definitely cooking much faster than I thought too!  I'm right at the 18 hr mark, I was figuring 20hrs +.

Here's a couple pic's from about an hour ago, sorry Cappy I had to open it again!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 10, 2005)

ok, ready for an update...you should be at the nirvana moment...is this your biggest cook ever?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 10, 2005)

Okay I'm done!  5 of them rested in a cooler for 4 hours while the big boy finished.  Then it rested for about an hour.  They're pulled, packed up and ready for tomorrow.  Hope the crowd enjoys it, there's definitely alot of *MEAT*!


----------



## Finney (Jun 10, 2005)

Damn brother, I sure am sorry I'm not in my car headed in your direction.

Dag-gum Cappie and Rev Jr for not coming to pick me up to go up there.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice job Larry. How many did you say you have to feed? What technique are you using to re-heat it?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 11, 2005)

That IS a lot of meat. Looks awesome. Did you offer sauce on the side? What kind?


----------

